# Floating Shelf AV Rack



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

So I've been tossing the idea of a semi floating shelf rack for under the TV. The problem is, there isn't much of anything I've found to purchase for this that is strong enough for a heavy receiver, center speaker, etc.

The basic idea is that the support arms that hold the shelves are bolted vertically to the studs unlike the small floating shelves available that bolt only once to each stud.

The grey parts are metal. It would be very easy to weld these up and drill the holes. They would be screwed back to front onto the Blue panel. 

The blue panel with metal brackets would be screwed to studs. The metal brackets would be directly attached to the studs.

The green panel is the cover that gives a totally smooth appearance. It screws to the blue panel with the screws being hidden when the red shelves are slipped over the metal arms.

The red shelves would be secured to the arms with screws from underneath.




























The biggest issues I see is that the materials alone would weight 90 pounds...

Also if there was a very secure way to do away with the blue panel, I'd be open to that. But the green panel needs a way to be firmly secured to the wall without showing screws.

Anyways, thought I'd let others wee my idea and offer improvements. Please!


----------



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

OOPS.

Scale...

This is about 30" tall 
Shelves are 20" wide, 16 or 17" deep 1 1/2 thick

It would mount about 6-8 inches off the floor for a more "floating" look, otherwise it's just a shelf!

Holes are for in wall wiring access.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks very do-able. Don't forget to post some pics if you go ahead and build it.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

I could save a lot of weight be making the shelves single 3/4" and adding 3" wide strips of 3/4 where the shelf bracket arms go, and 1x3/4 strips around the outside edges for the thick look.

I could also take the BLUE panel and break it into small (4x18) separate panels for each bracket since that's the only mounting point. I liked the idea of leveling and aligning all the brackets on the BLUE panel THEN mounting to the wall though, rather than leveling and aligning each bracket to the wall separately.

Still thinking it out. Might make a single bracket and mount it to a temp (read: no big deal if i break it!) set of studs in the garage and test the capacity leveraging 17-18" out on a shelf.


----------

